# BYU recruiting



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/1,51 ... 03,00.html
I am really pleasantly surprised how the Y has really progressed in recruiting the last few years. They are competing with the big dogs and landing them with fairly good success. Most importantly, they are landing the local guys, should be the easiest ones IMHO. I officiated a Cottonwood football game a few weeks ago, Pete Carroll and Norm Chow were there to see their tackle; looked really good, I assume that our chances are slim with him. In recent years, Texas is always top of the class in recruiting, Y has landed a few top 10 recruiting classes, if we can just live up to that, it would be a very solid program. Thinking towards next year, 4 of 5 OL are gone and Reed, but Virgil Mckay Jacobsen is back, overall, likely a lower talent team for next year when you lose the hogs up front.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Recuiting is one reason I am a HUGE fan of Coach Mendenhall. Crowton saw the BYU honor code as a problem in recruiting. Mendenhall sees it as an advantage. There is so much more in that difference - it is amazing. Crowton was a great offensive coach - and has proven that everywhere he has been. Just not the right fit for how BYU's program should be managed. I LOVE how Mendenhall recruits. It is good.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

There was an article in the paper last year about Harvey Unga when he was recruited by BYU and the U. He couldn't decide so he called both coaches and told them he was going to the other school to gauge their reaction. Wittingham flipped out. Mendenhall congratulated him and wished him the best of luck, offering to help him in anyway he could. Told him he looked forward to seeing him in November. Even told him what a class act the U program was and that he would fit in well there. The reaction made his decision for him. Mendenhall is a class act, and truly cares about his players on a personal level. Not that Wittingham doesn't. I just thought was interesting.

http://deseretnews.com/article/1,5143,695229990,00.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

What I have been impressed with is the non-LDS athletes they are able to recruit. Oneal Chambers is a good example... a 4-star recruit from south Florida, who is not LDS, and who had offers to several BCS schools, but he chose to come to BYU because of all the coaches and recruiters he and his mother met with Bronco and Jaime made the best impression on them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> There was an article in the paper last year about Harvey Unga when he was recruited by BYU and the U. He couldn't decide so he called both coaches and told them he was going to the other school to gauge their reaction. Wittingham flipped out. Mendenhall congratulated him and wished him the best of luck, offering to help him in anyway he could. Told him he looked forward to seeing him in November. Even told him what a class act the U program was and that he would fit in well there. The reaction made his decision for him. Mendenhall is a class act, and truly cares about his players on a personal level. Not that Wittingham doesn't. I just thought was interesting.
> 
> http://deseretnews.com/article/1,5143,695229990,00.html


I remember that now, although I did not remember that he was related to VAi; so is Tafuna, big family I guess.


----------

